# Need DX for paravertebral mass



## esmith (Mar 24, 2009)

Can anyone help with the dx for Paravertebral mass. The report states paraspinal region adjancent to T5 and T6 vertebral bodies. Its a homogenpus,hyperintense mass.


----------



## esmith (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll give it a shot...

I tend to steer clear of the neoplasm table unless I have some tangible information.  What about 733.90?  If this doesn't work for you and you have information to support this, then maybe...239.2.  Now, keep in mind that there is a note under this section.  "Category 239 classifies by site neoplasms of unspecified morphology and behavior.  The term "mass" *unless otherwise stated*, is not to be regarded as a neoplastic growth."

Hope this helps~


----------



## esmith (Mar 31, 2009)

I agreee with not using the neoplasm table on this one and go with the 733.90 Thank you


----------

